# Pasadena shooting / Q-X



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

I need details, was anyone there? I think we should march with our rifles
to show support like he did a few years back! What do you say?









No disrespect to anyone but, this guy has to go!


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Your to late, but I like your thinking. Next time if you get the chance I'll loan ya my Rottan Walker Bluetic **** hound.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

here ya' go....sounds like the X factor had about a dozen people with him and the opposition had hundreds according to the report.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=5809394


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

That dude is a piece of junk.


----------



## Blackbelt (Dec 21, 2004)

*???*

Y'all are talking about Joe Horn, right ?

He certainly is a piece of **** !


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I wish nothing but pain and misery on QX. The world, and the black community in particular, would be better off without him.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

if people would just ignore what qten does, he would just fade away. he wants the attention and most people feed right into it. imo!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

_Tt was the craziest thing I ever seen_


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Your name says it all.



Blackbelt said:


> Y'all are talking about Joe Horn, right ?
> 
> He certainly is a piece of **** !


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Blackbelt said:


> Y'all are talking about Joe Horn, right ?
> 
> He certainly is a great citizen!


I fixed it for you.

Kelly


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Personally I don't care what color or race you are if you are out there doing something you shouldn't be doing and you get killed because of it then that is your fault.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

And X said they didn't call names, one of his protesters called my wife a *Boo ****** when she was riding her bicycle around the corner.


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

This thread is Ridiculous. Everybody know that Q X Causes confusion and yall still let him get under yall skin. Ignore him and go on with your life. Because we waste too much energy on negative things when we all could be doing better or in be in a better place or situation. So how is the fishing....


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

nupe2k6 said:


> This thread is Ridiculous. Everybody know that Q X Causes confusion and yall still let him get under yall skin. Ignore him and go on with your life. Because we waste too much energy on negative things when we all could be doing better or in be in a better place or situation. So how is the fishing....


Exactly. Q X's worst nightmare is to show up to something like that and there not to be a single news camera or soul around.


----------



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

Profish00
hey I was wondering if you joined in, I thought I saw you on a motorcycle. Nice neighborhood for so much drama. QX came eat you know what and die.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

A how to tell if your a ******* joke comes to mind here, How bout this!
How many ******** does it take to scare away QX? Zero, Do this and he disappears much sooner than later.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally!!!!!! People are not going to let a race baiter like Q-X run rough shod over a good man. I honestly believe that Mr. Horn would have shot whomever it was be it white, black, brown or yellow. But Q-X and his posse met their match and were quashed.

I would have loved to have seen his face when he came pulling up in his Hummer and saw a few hundred Texans ready to take him on. The biker revved his bike when "old race baiter" tried to spew his venom is my hero.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Blackbelt said:


> Y'all are talking about Joe Horn, right ?
> 
> He certainly is a piece of **** !


Nope, X and anybody stupid enough to support him.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Blackbelt said:


> Y'all are talking about Joe Horn, right ?
> 
> He certainly is a piece of **** !


You must not like it around here?

FishBone


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

corndog said:


> Profish00
> hey I was wondering if you joined in, I thought I saw you on a motorcycle. Nice neighborhood for so much drama. QX came eat you know what and die.


Na, I was on my bicycle tho. I do live in the neighborhood. I'm no supporter, just Sunday riding my bike drinking beer making movies. I will let the law take it own course and let the pieces fall where they may.

I have lots more pics, but this tread wont last.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Blackbelt said:


> Y'all are talking about Joe Horn, right ?
> 
> He certainly is a piece of **** !


PLease take this opportunity to go find qx and tell him that 99.9% of here on 2cool do not like his racist a**. You can join him and be another mindless idiot.
PFD


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

RedBelt LMAO


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Who was that "Termite" Watkins feller, and what was he so persistent about concerning the Iraqi olympic team and QX not going over in support of them ?

Kelly


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2007/12/03/reese.tx.shooting.protest.khou

CNN has picked the story up too.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This did get a VBG out of me, I said here comes the boys. You could hear it 5 min befor they turned the corner.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Was Quannell A, B, and C there too ?

Charlie


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Every year that goes by I like bikers more and more. Patriotism? Yes. Reverence? Yes. Standing up for what is right in a world gone wrong? Yes. Ride on and rock on bikers!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FishinChick© said:


> Every year that goes by I like bikers more and more. Patriotism? Yes. Reverence? Yes. Standing up for what is right in a world gone wrong? Yes. Ride on and rock on bikers!


yup, and you will see a lot of those same bikers on Wed. paying respects to Precinct 6 Deputy Constable CARLTRELL ODOM, the black officer that was gunned down trying to protect his friends. But, I will bet $100 QX is no where to be found that day.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

-VBG-

:texasflag



Mont said:


> yup, and you will see a lot of those same bikers on Wed. paying respects to Precinct 6 Deputy Constable CARLTRELL ODOM, the black officer that was gunned down trying to protect his friends. But, I will bet $100 QX is no where to be found that day.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Was Quannell A, B, and C there too ?
> 
> Charlie


I thought it was Quannell the Tenth. I was wondering what happened to 1-9.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Mont said:


> yup, and you will see a lot of those same bikers on Wed. paying respects to Precinct 6 Deputy Constable CARLTRELL ODOM, the black officer that was gunned down trying to protect his friends. But, I will bet $100 QX is no where to be found that day.


that
is
awesome


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I am glad people were there to shut him down. I am also supprised that CNN covered it the way they did, and I am happy they showed it that way.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

If there is another protest I will be glad to come again.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Bravo! And a big pat on the back to all the bikers who drowned him out! I say Qaunnel does not need to be ignored. He needs the attention of those bikers everytime he opens his big mouth.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Have watched the CNN video several times. QX said " What the two brothers did was wrong" Was he referring to the 2 thieves breaking into some poor souls house and stealing or was he referring to the 2 thieves not stopping when told to so as to be detained till the police got there?????


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Blackbelt said:


> Y'all are talking about *Quanell X*, right ?
> 
> He certainly is a piece of **** !


Hey Kelly, this is how you was supposed to fix it!!!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

The dumb bastage does'nt even have a real name, Quannel sounds like something you wipe your behind with! let him walk into a shrimpers bar and see how far he gets! he would need more than bodyguards I promise....


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

It's great to see the people in Texas drown out QX. People like QX have raved out loud publicly for decades and have had the medias full attention and their assistance to be used as an even larger bullhorn for their words. The other side has hardly been heard or shown. I think the people have now shown the world they aren't going to just sit back and take it anymore. 

Rainy


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Glad to hear about the Joe Horn support in Pasadena.

Here is a reminder/quote for those who are not familiar with qx's philosophy.


> "_f you feel that you just got to mug somebody because of your hurt and your pain, go to River Oaks and mug you some good white folks. If you're angry that our brother is put to death, don't burn down your own community, give these white folks hell from the womb to the tomb."[4][5] _


_quote taken from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanell_X_


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

_I heard Q-X on a radio interview this AM. It made me mad that during the conversation he always refered to the dead thieves as "gentlemen" ???? _


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Mont said:


> I will bet $100 QX is no where to be found that day.


Where was X last week when the black gentleman went to jail for shooting the pit bull that attacked his daughter and granddaughter and had to stay there for a week because he couldn`t afford bail money ??????


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

The 2 turds that got killed, they are of Columbian decent. Ralph Evans (quannel x) is taking up this story just because they look like they are African Americans.

I'm sure many of you know about the large Columbian burglary and theft ring going on. They are home invading and breaking into houses all around the area. In fact, one of the dead turds brother was arrested for breaking into a house on the north side about 3 days after Joe "THE GOOD AMERICAN" Horn took care of these turds.

Not sure if this is the right forum to post or if Mont would allow it. But If there was another protest, It would a good idea to have a post on it. If anything we could have another 2 cool hook up in Pasadena.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

looks like QX might be coming to town for his next gig.

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou051004_cd_seabrook.c16de864.html


----------



## FishMore (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> looks like QX might be coming to town for his next gig.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou051004_cd_seabrook.c16de864.html


here he goes trying to pick another fight based on his bogus ideas about how things work.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_baby


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I think we could form a group just to protest QX, we could call ourselves "X-Factors"


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

When and where is our first meeting?


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

*X*

This all took place in my subdivision and I was ******. He you know (X) walked his a__ down my street and used the Black Power hand raising and that got under my skin. I have had enough of him saying that we made the protest racist. He came into my subdivision and brought two caskets and a group of women and children to stay around the caskets while he walked his a__ thru my neighborhood and drew all the news crews in to hear him stat that my neighbor should not have shot those two men when they were stealing from my neighbor' sa home. Well enough said I hate the man and I will always go against him every time he shows up in my subdivision. He stands for no good and he is the racist. By the way thanks to the motorcycle group who showed up and helped drown out anything XI drayed to say to the news crews. Gary


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

X-Terminators maybe


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Howdy neighbor:rybka:



oilfield said:


> This all took place in my subdivision and I was ******. He you know (X) walked his a__ down my street and used the Black Power hand raising and that got under my skin. I have had enough of him saying that we made the protest racist. He came into my subdivision and brought two caskets and a group of women and children to stay around the caskets while he walked his a__ thru my neighborhood and drew all the news crews in to hear him stat that my neighbor should not have shot those two men when they were stealing from my neighbor' sa home. Well enough said I hate the man and I will always go against him every time he shows up in my subdivision. He stands for no good and he is the racist. By the way thanks to the motorcycle group who showed up and helped drown out anything XI drayed to say to the news crews. Gary


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> looks like QX might be coming to town for his next gig.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou051004_cd_seabrook.c16de864.html


From the article:

_"In 1935, a black female named Mamie Johnson, in the city of Arkansas, was lynched, using tar and feathers. She was nine months pregnant," says Quannel X. He said her baby was also tarred and feathered, and that's where the phrase came from. _

This is one of the stupidest things I have ever heard or read. Mr The Tenth is not only ignorant, he isn't very well read. He needs to get a copy of Chandler's Uncle Remus and read up on the adventures of Brer Rabbit. ******** came from one of the Remus tales and has nothing to do with that garbage X is babbling about. What an idiot.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

"Just say no to X" works for me 

I really do hope he shows up in Seabrook. It's kinda like Leemo's shrimper bar there in a way.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/3922260/detail.html

Ralph Evans----Quannel x ---


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

QX needs to get a grip on his understanding of the definition of "********". I find no reference to Mamie Johnson of 1935. I do find a reference to a tar & turpentine "baby" of the old days. The blacks began the negativity of the term "********" well before 1935.

He's just using valuable air someone else could breath, IMO, as I said before.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Farmer Jim said:


> From the article:
> 
> _"In 1935, a black female named Mamie Johnson, in the city of Arkansas, was lynched, using tar and feathers. She was nine months pregnant," says Quannel X. He said her baby was also tarred and feathered, and that's where the phrase came from. _
> 
> This is one of the stupidest things I have ever heard or read. Mr The Tenth is not only ignorant, he isn't very well read. He needs to get a copy of Chandler's Uncle Remus and read up on the adventures of Brer Rabbit. ******** came from one of the Remus tales and has nothing to do with that garbage X is babbling about. What an idiot.


Jim,
Do you really expect that worthless parasite to be well read?
He's just another snakeoil salesman living well off the ignorant.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/3589213/detail.html

same quannel ????


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> http://www.click2houston.com/news/3589213/detail.html
> 
> same quannel ????


yes.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Just one question, how does someone with no job drive around town in a $75k Hummer, wear fancy suits, afford bodyguards, etc., etc.???

I'm curious if he's paying taxes! lol


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

wfishtx said:


> Just one question, how does someone with no job drive around town in a $75k Hummer, wear fancy suits, afford bodyguards, etc., etc.???
> 
> I'm curious if he's paying taxes! lol


 He's a parasite and uses the race card to extort money from various businesses.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Poor misguided Mr. X, if it wasn't for TV he would be out of a job. I have one question for Mr. X, were is your concern for the young man who was gunned down by four "Brothers" over on Allen Genoa?

I have one more comment for Mr. X, thank you for admitting the two men who committed B&E of a habitation were wrong, but have you ever heard of "Occupational Hazard"?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You just gotta love Pasadena. We catch a lot of flack for being a bunch of hicks and stuff. But you talk about stick together like glue.
The x man is an idiot. I really try not to pay much attention to him, but he has struck a nerve this time.

Thats what i call a beautifull day in the neighborhood.

It was nice to see some of my old riding buddies out there giving him a taste of his own buisness.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

The article on QX at the Seabrook City Council meeting is from 2005. I was the speaker at the meeting before QX. Before the meeting I confronted Q on his presense at our city hall since he didn't live here, had no business here and I didn't appreciate him coming to our town with his para-military knucklheads with him. I told him there was nothing to the accusations agains Mr. Buhman except a politcal agenda and the Q was being used...his response, and I quote, "I don't care." Guys, all he wants is publicity. Then I had to listen to him spew his story on some non existing woman in the city (thought it was a state) of Arkansas...

What's worse, the next week I returned to the City Council (it was my habit at the time to pray at the beginning of the meetings). I was met with a tirade from some council members and citizens over my calling Q a liar. I was even called the "boogie man" by a man running for office at the time. Q is dangerous because he can turn good people in good places against each other over issues he has no business being involved in. I will stand against him at any and every opportunity...

Tropicalsun


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://www.blogsofwar.com/

has some raw video from yesterday. It's the best I have seen, and believe me, the real deal. That's what actually happens. My first mission to Beaumont was very similar when dealing with univited guests, aka UG's.

Just say no to X.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

*Saw it on Channel 11*

Just saw it on channel 11 looks like QX got punked. They said Joe Horn is a Internet Hero. 68% of people who took the channel 11 survey said Joe did the right thing.

Great video mont.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

My SIL had a good question. Since qx was trying to make this into a racial issue, were there any ethnicities other than caucasian there in support of Mr. Horn?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

that was the best i have watched yet.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great video, makes me want to ride again


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My favorite part is where he comes running back, with his freakin'g "golden" jacket hidden. I didn't know he could run that fast. We need to give him a few more running tips at every opportunity. That right there, is why I joined the PGR. We know how to deal with "protests".


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yes, watch the video.



rex cars said:


> My SIL had a good question. Since qx was trying to make this into a racial issue, were there any ethnicities other than caucasian there in support of Mr. Horn?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

rex cars said:


> My SIL had a good question. Since qx was trying to make this into a racial issue, were there any ethnicities other than caucasian there in support of Mr. Horn?


I think American about covers it, Rex. Gun control is hitting your target. Excellent gun control in this case saved the taxpayers a lot of money. QX has met his match.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't get Mont's site to open, anyone else having a problem, and I alos googled it and can't get in that way either?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

That video makes me proud to be (an adopted) Texan


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

deke said:


> I can't get Mont's site to open, anyone else having a problem, and I alos googled it and can't get in that way either?


They were having alot of traffic, that might be the reason


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*U.S.A. !*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that site has been slammed with traffic. I put up a post there offering to mirror that video for free. If they get back to me, I will post a link to it on my servers.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I can't get into that site either.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a good video and sound of it, may be the same Mont is talking about............ 
Enjoy. I know I did. God bless Texas!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After watching it a few times i would have to say that there was 0 tolerance for his vile spew.

Pasadena--1

Quanell--0


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That was the first seson bro, they came back 20 min later with headcount.

But the outcome was the same except we let X say a few words before the bikes started back up. Then Pasadena police said the next person to start their bike was going to jail.

This was the only way to get rid of him, let him say his spill.

Here they are leaving for the second time, the riot police held off the crowd.
I had to make it around the neighborhood to capturt this.








JOHNNY QUEST said:


> After watching it a few times i would have to say that there was 0 tolerance for his vile spew.
> 
> Pasadena--1
> 
> Quanell--0


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Then someone needs to break out the top shelf video's. lol.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Why is it that I can't be proud to be a Christian American White male (in that order) without looking like a racist? This protest protest was a window to what happens when we stick together and show our support of one another and what we believe.We have been silent too long, if we don't stand up for ourselves no one will. We have had too many rights taken away from us and given to criminals. Stand up.....


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

EricF,
Only two of the things you listed matter "American and Male" if you want to get right down to the bottom all that matters is the AMERICAN and stick together.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Profish thank your neighbor No Sho Joe for the biker support. he lives 1 street from you and made the call to his buds. great guy .


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I suddenly have a newfound respect for Vance & Hines exhausts. Funny, the clips shown on mainstream media didn't capture the true nature of the situation.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Mont said:


> http://www.blogsofwar.com/
> 
> has some raw video from yesterday. It's the best I have seen, and believe me, the real deal. That's what actually happens. My first mission to Beaumont was very similar when dealing with univited guests, aka UG's.
> 
> Just say no to X.


I got the link from my daily Glenn Beck email. It is making national news and thank you to Joe Horn & all the citizens that stood up to Q10.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Awesome Show of Support Pasa-get- down- dena! I know who I can turn to if I'm ever in this situation. Way 2cool!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome video link Mont! I watched the whole 10 minutes of it


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

There's a pretty good thread going concerning this over at www.ar15.com , under "general", then click "general discussion".

I dont want to hot link the thread, it's PG 13 for language.

Kelly


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Best video by far. Funny how you dont see it that way on the news


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sorry i just had to.

my bad.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm sorry i just had to.
> 
> my bad.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

That's good!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

kdubya said:


> There's a pretty good thread going concerning this over at www.ar15.com , under "general", then click "general discussion".
> 
> I dont want to hot link the thread, it's PG 13 for language.
> 
> Kelly


Good one!
\
\
Here is another.........http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=790646

Enjoy.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

scwine said:


> Good one!
> \
> \
> Here is another.........http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=790646
> ...


Silly me. Actually I meant to show this thread........... http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=790574

Sorry.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Okay, I grew up in Houston in the '60's, '70's and early '80's... I'm amazed Q-X had the stones to appear in Pasadena...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's worth a greenie for sure.











JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm sorry i just had to.
> 
> my bad.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I just got to see it. Man I had a smile on my face the whole time, still do. I am proud of all you guys on the East side, you really came through and stood up to that racist ciminal. 

But one post on here bothered me, "Then Pasadena police said the next person to start their bike was going to jail." They would have no right to do that, they are not breaking any law, and I would have loved to see them try in that group of Texans! Keep it up!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Why is it when bad guys get shot some one wants to help? Then give them a shovel.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I would like to know why they said that.



deke said:


> I just got to see it. Man I had a smile on my face the whole time, still do. I am proud of all you guys on the East side, you really came through and stood up to that racist ciminal.
> 
> But one post on here bothered me, "Then Pasadena police said the next person to start their bike was going to jail." They would have no right to do that, they are not breaking any law, and I would have loved to see them try in that group of Texans! Keep it up!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I would like to know why they said that.


Because it was loud! Let him say his spill and go home.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I would like to apoligize for the exlax pic. I have recieved a couple reds for it and might have hurt someones feelings. It was meant in fun and directed towards Qx only. 

sorry.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I would like to apoligize for the exlax pic. I have recieved a couple reds for it and might have hurt someones feelings. It was meant in fun and directed towards Qx only.
> 
> sorry.


Well here, have some green. I thought it was funny.

Kelly


----------



## Mullet Masher (Aug 11, 2005)

here is more green


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

iv watched the video a couple of times,and i may be completely mistaken, but that looks like Rosie O'Donnell that is asking to shake QX's hand.
is that her ?


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I would like to apoligize for the exlax pic. I have recieved a couple reds for it and might have hurt someones feelings. It was meant in fun and directed towards Qx only.
> 
> sorry.


Did somebody feel that you were giving ex-lax a bad name?

I liked it, heres some green.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Don't apologize Johnny!!!*

I thought it was perfect. 
Why would a couple reddies make anybody apologize?

Here's some green.

Brad


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Johnny Q- no need to apologize, sometimes being right means ******* people off!


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

green from me johnny


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I would like to apoligize for the exlax pic. I have recieved a couple reds for it and might have hurt someones feelings. It was meant in fun and directed towards Qx only.
> 
> sorry.


'That was wrong. Lord, please forgive me and be with the little pygmies down in New Guinea!'

I already hit Johnny Q west with some green on another post. Maybe somebody else could hit im again for me.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

tropicalsun said:


> The article on QX at the Seabrook City Council meeting is from 2005. I was the speaker at the meeting before QX. Before the meeting I confronted Q on his presense at our city hall since he didn't live here, had no business here and I didn't appreciate him coming to our town with his para-military knucklheads with him. I told him there was nothing to the accusations agains Mr. Buhman except a politcal agenda and the Q was being used...his response, and I quote, "I don't care." Guys, all he wants is publicity. Then I had to listen to him spew his story on some non existing woman in the city (thought it was a state) of Arkansas...
> 
> What's worse, the next week I returned to the City Council (it was my habit at the time to pray at the beginning of the meetings). I was met with a tirade from some council members and citizens over my calling Q a liar. I was even called the "boogie man" by a man running for office at the time. Q is dangerous because he can turn good people in good places against each other over issues he has no business being involved in. I will stand against him at any and every opportunity...
> 
> Tropicalsun


It's called being devisive! Hoping to get some squeaky-wheel grease for making the most noise. Since the media pays so much attention to this muckraker, it's doubtful that just ignoring him will put any damper on his activities. Powerful counterprotests like the one in Pasadena might just let him know where he is most unwelcome and in my opinion are the best and most All-American of responses.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I would like to apoligize for the exlax pic. I have recieved a couple reds for it and might have hurt someones feelings. It was meant in fun and directed towards Qx only.
> 
> sorry.


 I`ll green that one , I thought it was funny too!!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

got some green from me. mabye next time he goes down to protest the performance diesel organizations around houston should show up and line the streets. nothing says go away like strait pipes and diesel soot!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the warm support. There are many different opinions on this forum. We all have the right to give out reds if we don't like the post.
THANKS for covering this pimple up so quick. It was my first and probally won't be my last. 
Randall


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Thanks for the warm support. There are many different opinions on this forum. We all have the right to give out reds if we don't like the post.
> THANKS for covering this pimple up so quick. It was my first and probally won't be my last.
> Randall


Don't worry, it's just people that ascribe to this theory:

"Political Correctness is a doctrine fostered by a delusional, illogical, liberal minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

TKoenig said:


> got some green from me. mabye next time he goes down to protest the performance diesel organizations around houston should show up and line the streets. nothing says go away like strait pipes and diesel soot!


Hmm, I know some ol boys that could make that happen.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Mike Jennings said:


> iv watched the video a couple of times,and i may be completely mistaken, but that looks like Rosie O'Donnell that is asking to shake QX's hand.
> is that her ?


Mike, I saw the same thing. I don't think it was her but she sure bore a resemblance, and not just physically. She was fawning over him and wanted to shake his hand.

Actually, she looked enough like Rosie that it appeared to me that even The Tenth got a little concerned at the idea of touching her. :tongue:


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I thought it was perfect.
> Why would a couple reddies make anybody apologize?
> 
> Here's some green.
> ...


greenie to you to! awesome pic. it speaks the truth


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Did she look like this?


Farmer Jim said:


> Mike, I saw the same thing. I don't think it was her but she sure bore a resemblance, and not just physically. She was fawning over him and wanted to shake his hand.
> 
> Actually, she looked enough like Rosie that it appeared to me that even The Tenth got a little concerned at the idea of touching her. :tongue:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Old Whaler said:


> Did she look like this?


not even a 5th of Jack Daniels could make that picture look good.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I watched the 10 minute version and it made me proud!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

More green for you, JQ!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's another one Randall.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

He need to go to the Pasadena Police station not the neighborhood, What does he want Joe Horn to turn himself in? He ain't charged with anything. Was he was looking for justice or to terrorize the neighborhood?


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

The homeowners met in a closed door meeting with the city yesterday to find out what they could do to prevent future protests in their neighborhood. Anybody know the outcome?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/5352539.html

Not sure


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/5352539.html
> 
> Not sure


Thanks. I was curious about Q-Tip protesting at a private residence when all this started. I'm just not sure what the law allows and does not allow.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

What would happen is that the protests would have to be held outside of the neighborhood itself. You can't blame them for wanting things to get back to normal. The protests could still be held, just not inside of their neighborhood.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That seems very reasonable. I definitely would not want my kids outside if I lived there. The potential for disaster is great. I thought the crowd did such a great job, shouting USA instead of obscenities; and not getting violent. The crowd let X know he wasn't welcome, but did it the right way.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That would be the Baptist Church....lol



Mont said:


> What would happen is that the protests would have to be held outside of the neighborhood itself. You can't blame them for wanting things to get back to normal. The protests could still be held, just not inside of their neighborhood.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> That would be the Baptist Church....lol


I'm sure that would go over great. lol


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anyone else catch the replay on the news last night.........

more about the other homeowners and the protesting


----------



## retrospeck (Oct 19, 2006)

Everyone responded to the xman within legal, restrained venues. Next time he might not be so lucky and should consider a career change to something less dangerous - like maybe a tazer test dummy.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Fox News had X telling his side of the story a few minutes ago. That is the only news show I watch but they were not fair and balanced on that one.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

tec said:


> Fox News had X telling his side of the story a few minutes ago. That is the only news show I watch but they were not fair and balanced on that one.


I agree. The anchors only look good and read, they don't write or even think, and when they do try and think it comes out like Shep, a complete moron.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just finished reading a very interesting article on Mr. X , this will give you a bit of history on the man... http://www.houstonpress.com/1997-04-03/news/would-you-buy-a-revolution-from-this-man/1


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Maybe I missed it, but did I hear some where that the two robbers that were shot were part of a Columbian robbery gang and here illegally? If someone knows could they post a link to where this was mentioned in the press?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

trodery said:


> I just finished reading a very interesting article on Mr. X , this will give you a bit of history on the man... http://www.houstonpress.com/1997-04-03/news/would-you-buy-a-revolution-from-this-man/1


 IMO i never liked the man but now i feel like he should be exiled from the country on his radical views alone!

"Why not start a gang that will stop those police officers from doing what they do to our people?" he asked. "We got to have that kind of gang!''


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Texasair, I heard it too. The are part of a Columbia gang that used forged birth certificates to get driver license's. The DPS have been investigating them. They are also been doing a lot of burglaries also.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Here is the story,

http://www.khou.com/news/local/stories/khou071204_tnt_pasadenaburglars.69d89aae.html


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Joe should get a medal for all the money he saved the government.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Mont said:


> Joe should get a medal for all the money he saved the government.


Exactly! The government is run by taxpayer dollars, so he saved us taxpayers lots of money by not having to provide shelter, 3 hot meals a day, cable tv, etc for their sorry behinds for however many years they would be behind bars.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Mike Gallagher had him on this morning in Dallas. QX said that the crowd was full of Confederate flags and the "whites" were yell Racist Slang at his people. 

hmmmmmmmmmmm.....I don't remember hearing about that from anyone else. 

I was kind of let down by Mike. He sounded to agree with QX. 


QX hinted that if he didn't Get "Justice" he would push for race riots.


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

QX hinted that if he didn't Get "Justice" he would push for race riots.[/QUOTE]

Joe Horn's on my team.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Same here......They need to remember this isn't L.A. this is TEXAS!!!!
We're not push overs!!!!



CHICKENCHASER said:


> QX hinted that if he didn't Get "Justice" he would push for race riots.


Joe Horn's on my team.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

CHICKENCHASER said:


> QX hinted that if he didn't Get "Justice" he would push for race riots.


Joe Horn's on my team.[/QUOTE]Considering he only found about 14 people to march and protest it would be more like a brawl than a riot.. I am sure the nice bikers that were there could help stop that riot too...Anyways the phrase ""Keep talking I'm reloading comes to mind""..I just feel sorry for those people in that neighborhood..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After reading his 6 page biography. It seems he should be featured on America's most wanted. Thug ever since his childhood, race war threats, kicked out of the nation, i just don,t see why anyone would listen to him. Its obvious he is a very disturbed man.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

What he said on the radio should be enough for him to be thrown in jail/prison for domestic terrorism. Threatening to use a group of individuals to instill fear and threaten LEGAL AMERICAN CITIZENS, sounds like all they need to keep him locked up for a long time.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I take that as a threat on my life, I need more bullets!...lol Texas for the win!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I personally did not hear any racial remarks on the clips on the protest, did I miss something? Flags? Somebody needs to end poor ole QX's misery here in the "not all about QX world". Freakin' thug needs to be put away and not pandered to.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont think he even thinks before he talks.. race wars eh? in texas..... who do u think is gonna win... i mean seriously... riots are gonna solve nothing but a few more dead americans..


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Pasadena is the LAST place you want to start a race riot. LOL! Bring it Queernell....


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

The one thing that really got under my skin during the rally they had was them putting their hands up in a ball yelling BLACK POWER. X made this Racist at that point.That just hit me wrong . I am sorry but if he comes back in front of my house and starts with the black power thing then I my have to show him the Indian power, *********** or whatever we all are, none of us in our neighborhood what him back around our homes, that was enough. But if he does come back well hold on to your pants just its going to get exciting.


----------



## Cajundan (Jan 17, 2006)

Brewgod said:


> Okay, I grew up in Houston in the '60's, '70's and early '80's... I'm amazed Q-X had the stones to appear in Pasadena...


I can remember that other group recruiting out of Pasadena. I first saw the video and thought about what would have happened 15 maybe 20 years ago.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what's going on with this. The media hasn't mentioned it for awhile.


----------

